# Brand new Nanolex Products



## DetailedClean

Finally managed to make the time to add a heap load of new Nanolex products to the site.

Some of these are:

Nanolex Si3D
Si3D is extremely weather and chemical resistant, which in turn provides excellent corrosion protection with easy-to-clean-properties.


Nanolex Glass Cleaner
Nanolex Glass Cleaner which is developed specifically for automotive glass. The innovative formulation guarantees a thorough removal of dirt, grease, insects and waxes easily and with a streak-free finish.


Nanolex Interior Cleaner
Nanolex Interior Cleaner is designed to gently clean all interior surfaces, such as leather, vinyl and plastic. Mild, low-foaming surfactants with outstanding wetting properties and detergent power remove dirt, oil, grease and nicotine easily and effectively.


Nanolex Nano One
Nanolex Nano One is a water-based sealant that simultaneously cleanses, rejuvenates and protects automotive paint.


Nanolex EX Residue Remover
Nanolex EX Residue Remover is used before applying any sealant to ensure the substrate is completely free from polish residues, oils, fillers and contaminants. The active ingredients in sealants are able to form a greater number of bonds with a clean substrate, making the sealant layer more effective at repelling water and dirt, as well as providing more durability.


Nanolex Pure Shampoo
Nanolex Pure Shampoo is a highly effective, yet extremely mild (pH-neutral), phosphate and NTA-free exterior car shampoo. The expert combination of surfactants guarantees highly effective cleaning, and detergent properties which give high foaming and superb slip properties.


Nanolex Pre-Cleaner Concentrate
Nanolex Pre-Cleaner Concentrate is a very effective, high-foaming, alkaline pre-cleaner. The carefully balanced mixture of surfactants, builders and solvents loosen up the grime and remove the more stubborn dirt such as insects, oils, grease and soot.







[/URL]

Nanolex Tyre & Rubber Restorer
Nanolex Tyre & Rubber Restorer is based upon an optimized, UV resistant formulation which restores tyres and rubber trim to their natural appearance. The deeply-penetrating raw materials in Nanolex Tyre & Rubber Restorer provide treated surfaces with a long-lasting and original appearance.


Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------



## MDC250

Nice additions


----------



## Brian1612

Need to try getting a sample of the nanolex tyre dressing as the rest of there products are brilliant!


----------



## ronwash

Fantastic new products from nanolex.

When will the microfiber wash be in stock?.

Thanks.


----------



## DetailedClean

ronwash said:


> When will the microfiber wash be in stock?.


We sold out pretty much as soon as it was listed, possibly in another month or so.


----------



## Alfieharley1

The nano one is fantastic still to use my SI3D - Microfibre wash is nice but just expecting them a little more fluffy but then again they arnt posh Mfs


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Good range of excellent products


----------

